

Democracy does not scale - free-one

Just look at history. Look at foreign politics of US, Russia, CCCP, ...
Also look at the inherent violence behind tax extraction.
One must admit that trade is more p2p&#x2F;distibuted and that scales very well...
======
herokusaki
Perhaps. See also:
[http://www.2blowhards.com/archives/2007/04/_trial_version.ht...](http://www.2blowhards.com/archives/2007/04/_trial_version.html)
(not an endorsement).

It's an interesting discussion to have but it may not be a good fit for Hacker
News in general and especially not with the short prompt you've posted.
Consider writing a more in-depth blog post and submitting to, e.g., MetaFilter
or Reddit if you want to have this discussion.

------
AnimalMuppet
If you're focused on the inherent violence of tax extraction, you may need to
look at what happens in anarchy.

Somebody (I don't recall who, but I suspect a Gilded Age robber baron) said,
"I love paying taxes. With them I buy civilization." Civilization has
problems, don't get me wrong. Democracy has problems. But alternatives have at
least as big problems.

And if you are classifying Russia and especially the CCCP as "democracy", your
definition is probably flawed.

------
taprun
You may find "The Ringelmann effect" to be an interesting footnote to this
topic. It states that group members become less efficient as group size
increases.

I'd be very interested to see you point out a form of governance which does
scale. Even totalitarian regimes start to buckle under large population sizes.

------
spingsprong
What?

